# Sleeping through the night....



## MelissaHazel (Oct 27, 2009)

My pup is 11 weeks old. We've had her since she was 7 weeks. She still doesn't sleep through the night. I get up with her twice a night every night to let her out. I know she's only 11 weeks and I shouldn't expect too much, but I'm reading these posts and people have mentioned how their pups are already sleeping through the night. 

When does a pup usually start to sleep through the night???


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

We lucked out with Catan. He came home at nine weeks. I was up with him the first two nights and since then he has slept through the night. The only exceptions are the nights he has to wake up and throw up a sock.

How much water do you give her on an evening? At first we really restricted Catan's water to almost nothing after he had dinner. We would also take him outside twice just before bed.


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

Melissa Hazel - Tough love is the answer! 

Our dog whined every night at about 2 am and I would get up and let him out, then I'd get up again and let him out at 6:00 am. Well, I had to leave on vacation, so my husband was in charge ... he put in earplugs and went to bed, and woke up with the dog only at 6:00 am....and you know what ... NO ACCIDENTS! 

You probably have her in a routine so she's used to it, and she's not going to change ... until you do. After he did that ... Weber only whined when it was actually time to get up, so about 6am ...

This may be void if you aren't crate training ... as we are, so its hard if you aren't because your dog can jump on the bed, lick your face, or what not and theres no way around that!


----------



## Lola (Nov 9, 2009)

We got our puppy LOLA at 8 weeks. For the first week she awoke during the night once for a wee. We then made sure we took her out before we went to bed. This is normally around 11.30. (she's usually been asleep alongside us for most of the evening). After a couple of nights doing this she started to sleep right through and wakes us in the morning like clockwork at 7.00am. When we take her out we just repeat "Lola wee wee, Lola wee wee" until she goes, which is almost always right away. Repetition is the key here. Now at 17 weeks she goes to the back door of her own accord and waits for us to let her out.  Good luck.


----------



## MelissaHazel (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! She does use the crate at night so that should help. Right now, I do not with hold water after dinner. I did try that once and she actually starting crying by where we put her water bowl. I felt cruel so I gave in and gave her water. 

Do most people with hold water after a certain time?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Just to be clear I wouldn't withhold water all together but rather limit it to very small amounts past dinner. Now that Catan is older he has water when he wants it. In fact if we don't keep the bowl filled with water he will send it flying across the kitchen.


----------



## MelissaHazel (Oct 27, 2009)

So I tried it last night...with holding water. She did end up whining for water so I did give it, but I gave her just a little. SHE SLEPT THROUGH THE NIGHT! We'll try again tonight, but hopefully this will become a pattern.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

MelissaHazel said:


> Do most people with hold water after a certain time?


No, They don't! Restricting water intake can be very dangerous, even life threatening, especially in young puppies. 
There are syndromes associated with excess water intake. Polyuria and Polydipsia. there are bladder infections in females, there can be many reasons for excess water intake and or urination. Unless you're positively certain that her water intake is adequate, don't restrict her from water.
Your puppy is only 11 weeks old, she is going to have to go potty frequently, even in the middle of the nite. As she gets older, even just a few weeks, she will get more control of her bladder, and be able to hold her pee longer. Stick with it, and she'll be fine. As you extend the interval she'll adapt her schedule, to a point, around yours, and you'll both be sleeping through nite. She may also just still need psychological reassurance and that is causing her to not be sleeping through the nite.
An internet search on the effects of blood plasma and volume in the presence of chronic dehydration/deprivation of water in mammals will yield a tremendous amount of info on the subject.

I know the exclamation point in my opening sentence is a bit strong, apologies upfront, but a dog needs an average of 1oz of water per body weight pound. This an average energy adult dog. Puppies, young dogs, and working breed dogs will require even more, sometimes a lot more. Limiting the intake during certain time periods should be carefully considered.


----------



## MelissaHazel (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the updated advice, I'll definitely adjust.


----------

